# Which TV Police Drama Do People Prefer?



## Hermione (Sep 4, 2003)

I never miss The Bill.


----------



## little smaug (Sep 5, 2003)

Well Midsomer Murders is the only one i actually watch, so i guess it will have to be my favourite!


----------



## tokyogirl (Sep 8, 2003)

ok, obviously you're from the uk, and this is not at all like a criticism or anything, but there's no 's' on the end of nypd blue.

there really are a LOT of crime dramas.... i like all 4 law and order shows, though the real life version doesn't come on that often.  NYPD is a good one, i just started watching that this year (the repeats come on all the time)  and though i never really watch CSI, i do watch CSI miami.  it's pretty  good.  and there's 2 others i watch, witch are only sort of crime dramas....Third Watch and Boomtown.  both are really good.


----------



## Dave (Sep 8, 2003)

I used to like Inspector Morse, so that's my choice.

I've added those suggestions and corrected NYPD Blue. Just say if you want others added.


----------



## ray gower (Sep 9, 2003)

Of the modern ones I have a soft spot for Morse, but I think a Touch of Frost just takes it. He is an out and out cynic


----------



## Status (Sep 9, 2003)

*Starsky & Hutch*

I ways loved Starsky & Hutch, seemed to have a touch of real life in it. But, allas, don't get it anymore .


----------



## ray gower (Sep 10, 2003)

Golly that is going back a bit, Status!
Perhaps we ought to include Cannon and MacCloud as well?


----------



## Status (Sep 10, 2003)

How did you now MacCloud was another of my favorits!


----------



## captainneelix (Sep 10, 2003)

I can go back even further. My favorite was and will always be Hawaii Five-O.


----------



## Shaun (Sep 10, 2003)

I didn't know Blue Heelers was American. I could have sworn it was oz's highest rating drama.
My absolute favourite cop show is Water Rats, its an Australian cop show set around the water police at Sydney.
But out of that list I really like CSI, its the only current cop show I watch.


----------



## ray gower (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by captainneelix _
> *I can go back even further. My favorite was and will always be Hawaii Five-O. *


Perhaps we ought to have a thread on the old cop shows: Z-Cars, Dixon of Dock Green, Dragnet et al?


----------



## ZachWZ (Sep 14, 2003)

I would have to give my vote to MONK.  Or dosen't he count techully he's not a officer but is on an extened leave and works with them all the time.  So I think he does.  

I also like the 60's versions of Dragnet and Adam-12.

ZachWZ


----------



## tokyogirl (Oct 9, 2003)

i grew up  watching dragnet.  i don't remember much about it, but i do remember one episode where they think this kid may have killed some one so they ask his mother if they can search his room.  she says sure, so they go in and you're expecting them to find a gun or some drugs or something....instead they find grenades.  the freakin kid had grenades in his room!


----------



## L. Arkwright (Oct 13, 2003)

Gotta be Starsky and Hutch for me. I had the toy car version of his grand torino (I think thats right) 


 Talking of old law and order type programs, anyone remember Hardcastle and McCormick?


----------



## Status (Oct 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L. Arkwright _
> *
> Talking of old law and order type programs, anyone remember Hardcastle and McCormick? *




Yep, remember that one too!


----------



## SilverCaladan (Oct 15, 2003)

hey what about detective shows? like monk and dragnet? I like those...


----------



## tokyogirl (Oct 16, 2003)

i watch pretty much all of them that are on


----------

